# Best substrate for a newbie to start planted aquarium



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering what is your opinion on the substrate.
Thank you


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Eco,complete or flourite


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I am by for no expert  though I have had success so far using seachem back flourite.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've never been an expert neither and still a noob. I've grown plants well in florabase, fluorite, gravel, and now in sand. Just find plants that grow well in your tank conditions. Dose a bit of fertz and co2. Provide just enough light and you're good to go.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Depends on the size of tank, what kind of fish you want to keep, what look you want to achieve, what kind of plants you want to have, whether you want to go low or high tech..... the list goes on.
If your emphasis is more on the plants and the greenscape, then by all means, go with the first 3 or 4 substrates mentioned in your poll.
But imo, if you want to focus on your favorite fish (most types, except for a few messy, burrowing species I can think of), and you want to give the tank a clean, natural look, and an environment that grows plants well using root tab ferts, and is easy to keep clean & fresh-looking, as well as easy on bottom-dwellers, among other reasons, then my choice would always be pool filter sand!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you everybody


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Someone just told me that eco-complete rises PH up too much and keeps it there for a long time, is that true?? please help


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on how much calcium carbonate would be in the package as it varies, as well as how many water changes you do. It's not *supposed* to raise conditions long term.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I had eco-complete in a 26g tank and pH was 7.4, in my 180g tank with eco-complete it sits at 7.6 but I do have some texas holey rock in there that raises pH, for months my 180g sat at 8+ for a pH, and all the fish were fine, healthy and active.


----------

